# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Do girls need to carry self-defense weapons to travel to India?

## Yojean

I am very contradictory and I want advice. https://ipandafans.com/panda-rear-view-beret-hat/

----------


## Yojean

https://ipandafans.com/kung-fu-panda-sweatshirt-hoodie/

----------

